# Has Anyone Ever Tried To Make a Table Saw Top - like the Rousseau "PortaMax Jr 2600?



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

*Has Anyone Ever Tried To Make a Table Saw Top - like the Rousseau "PortaMax Jr 2600?*

Just curious if any of the ingenious innovators here have ever tried (and/or succeeded) in creating a "replacement" top for their portable table saw - similar, perhaps, to the Rousseau PortaMax Jr 2600 (links + image below).

I inquired about the construction of the product from Rousseau, and this is the response I received . . . *


> "The table top of the 2600 is a particle board with high pressure laminate on both sides and edge banded. The frame of the 2600 surrounds the top of the saw and bolts to the saw. Thus the 2600 stays with the saw and utilizes the top of the saw and the laminate top of the 2600 to expand rip capacity."



http://www.rousseauco.com/model2600.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-PortaMax-Table-Fence-System/dp/B0000224RS
























I am consistently amazed and inspired at the sheer creativity and innovation that I see amongst so many contributors here that I thought I would pose my question here ... thinking, perhaps, there might even be ideas as to how to improve upon the "rousseau" idea - as a DIY project.


Looking forward to (hopefully) some inspiring insight, ideas, thoughts, etc.


*THANK YOU !!!* . . . :thumbup:


TOM


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

no thoughts whatsoever ???


----------



## Andrew41 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Tried To Make a Table Saw Top - like the Rousseau "PortaMax Jr 26*

I've tried and was not satisfied.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Tried To Make a Table Saw Top - like the Rousseau "PortaMax Jr 26*

Captain.... Interesting... (although I've got a 25" rip capacity)...

Wouldn't the real trick being in getting acurate / fitting / and sturdy rail system.

Many years ago I had built some outfeed and side tables... but the saw was still independent of them... as I recall, I did just use standard melamine sheets.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Tried To Make a Table Saw Top - like the Rousseau "PortaMax Jr 26*

Closest I have come to this is building a side extension table on an old Rockwell Beaver 9 inch table saw. A friend was getting rid of his long rails, so I added them to my saw and filled in the extension using a laminate covered piece of plywood. All 6 faces were laminated. Worked okay.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Tried To Make a Table Saw Top - like the Rousseau "PortaMax Jr 26*

Not portable, but I put this video together showing how you can integrate your table saw into a much larger work surface. Basically the saw is built into the workbench.


----------

